# Treasure Depot bottle forum



## baltbottles (May 2, 2007)

For those of you who also read and post on the treasure depot forum. I wanted to let you know I was recently banned from that forum for posting a link to the digging stories on my website. Which is not in violation of their rules in anyway. I find this to be an unfair action. And that their moderator acted in a childlish mannor. I have added a copy of the message that was considered improper for their forum below. The reason give was because I was trying to sell something which is not the case the link is to digging stories not to items forsale.

  			 Hi Everyone, 

  I added 3 new digging adventures to my website. Two of these digs produces major finds. Including an amazing piece of stoneware and a colored pontiled Baltimore Cure. I hope you all enjoy them. 
http://www.geocities.com/baltbottles/story/digit.html 

  Chris 

 I ask all of those who know me to boycot their forum in protest of unfair treatmet  for anyone they have banned unfairly. Including myself and others who posted responces to my thread.

 Thanks
 Chris Rowell


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2007)

I don't usually visit there but they must have totally misconstrued your post.  You have been nothing but compleatly helpful in teaching others about privy digging and promoting the hobby in a good way.  It's nonsense like this that make's people not get on the computer and share their knowledge and we all lose out when that happens!


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (May 2, 2007)

You know Chris, I used to jump around from forum to forum on these bottle sites but I finally realized the best place to be is right here. imho. I've visited the forum of which you speak a few times but again, in my opinion, it doesn't match up to this place. Don't let them banning you get you down, everybody here knows what kind of guy you are, and what a great asset you are to this hobby. I for one always enjoy your posts. Keep um coming![]  Kelley


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 2, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: Gunsmoke47
> 
> You know Chris, I used to jump around from forum to forum on these bottle sites but I finally realized the best place to be is right here. imho. I've visited the forum of which you speak a few times but again, in my opinion, it doesn't match up to this place. Don't let them banning you get you down, everybody here knows what kind of guy you are, and what a great asset you are to this hobby. I for one always enjoy your posts. Keep um coming![]  Kelley


 
 DITTO !


----------



## adshepard (May 2, 2007)

I saw that and the reply was way over the top.  

 By the way i enjoy your privy digging stories.

 Alan


----------



## crozet86 (May 2, 2007)

Chris, 
              They gave me the can to.I was told that i was being a smarta88 for agreeing with you.I told them there have been plenty of ebay links on that forum and was told i was being a smarta88.I really dont care about the forum but if a person was wrong they should admit it. Oh well, this is and will be the best forum out there. the way i look at it is they have lost lots of knowledge and some wonderful posts with the members they lost.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 2, 2007)

Interesting, I replied to your post there and they didnt seem to ban me. 
 I guess my user name sounds close enough to a Nazi name that they let me pass[]
 I'll just have to try harder next time. 
 They had no reason to ban you for your post. I posted several posts there before advertising my bottle book for sale and they never said squat. I think you may be right about the jelousy reason or someone there just has a buddy that doesnt like you.  No big loss.


----------



## baltbottles (May 3, 2007)

Matt Your probably right on the Nazi thing lol. But I got an interesting email from the owner of the site. Here it is its pretty funny to read.

 I moderate it and own it! Have for 10 years now. I read 
 you're smart a$$ reply, and it was all I needed to read to 
 know how to deal with you. Im not a stupid man, and I know 
 when someone is pushing sales through other means such as... 

  "Hey all, come read my tips on my website. Dont look to the 
 left of the page at my FOR SALE EBAY LINKS"....which is 
 against the Depot rules and is posted on the site. 

 Why not copy and paste your tips on the depot forum?? Now 
 theres an ideaq, but then again, there wouldnt be a FOR SALE 
 SIGN in the back ground now would there be? 

 Jealous?? Jealous of what? Not in this neighborhood! 

 Larry Cissna 

 And heres my reply. I'm sure it will get his blood boiling

 Larry, 

 The link I posted on your site was to my dig story page not to the main  page of my website. Anyone who clicked on that link would have ten had  to navigate to the main page of my site to see my for sale links. And  granted I can see keeping people from posting links directly to their  ebay auctions Or private for sale page. But that wasn't the link I  posted now was it. You immediately assumed that I just wanted to sell  things. And granted if you had clicked on the ebay or private sale links  you would have found that I'm currently not selling anything anyway. For  a site called "Treasure Depot" With the key word being treasure you sure  take the fact that people sell things in this hobby pretty strongly.  Granted if the stuff we find wasn't of some value weather monetary or  historical to someone very few people would spend so much time looking  for it. And then your website would probably not exist. My website was  one of the first antique bottle related sites on the internet mine has  been around for almost 8 years now and most seasoned bottle collectors  are aware of it. And my purpose has never been just for monetary gain. I  put alot of time into researching the bottles and artifacts I find and  answer alot of questions that other collectors ask I do this because I  enjoy doing it. I do sell some things I find its simply because I can't  collect everything. I do however find it sad that you immediately judge  people and can't take a little sarcasm. I've been posting on your site  for several years. And the only reason I don't post my dig stories  directly on your site is simple. I usually put up 2 or 3 new stories at  a time and its alot easier to just post a link to them. Considering I  posted the same link on 5 other bottle discussion forums. And have  posted the same link on your forum before. And your the first person to  ever have a problem with it. Also I really find it childish that you  banned the members that simply agreed with what I had said. Theres no  reason to punish others for something someone else did. 

 Thanks for the reply 
 Chris Rowell 
 Antique Bottles of Baltimore


----------



## capsoda (May 3, 2007)

> Im not a stupid man ???????


 
 I'm still looking for the "FOR SALE" sign. I might like to buy a few Baltimore bottles.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Hey Chris, Some people can see things that we normal folks can't.


----------



## crozet86 (May 3, 2007)

*I also sent him a reply email.........would have loved to have been a fly on the wall when he read it! Anyway's it is no loss for me but it is a shame the people who do go there may not be able to read your stories now. Like i said before this is the best on the net and im just happy to use this forum.*


----------



## baltbottles (May 3, 2007)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Warren
 I have to agree 100 percent with Some people seeing things lol

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (May 3, 2007)

Crozet86,

 Yeah tell me about it. And I agree this is the best forum around by far. Lots of friendly knowledgeable people. And I'm glad to be a part of that.

 Chris


----------



## bearswede (May 3, 2007)

Well said, Chris... Who needs 'em? The real "Treasure" is right here!


  Ron


----------



## bearswede (May 3, 2007)

> I wouldn't really call myself a treasure, I'm flattered.


 
  Don't you mean "flattened"... As in: "iranovermycat"...?

      R
  (I)   (emember)


----------



## GuntherHess (May 3, 2007)

I always tried to support that forum with bottles IDs from time to time even though I didnt care for the format much. But if the so called moderators there have an attitude like that I'm not going to waste my time supporting that site. Its too bad because there are several nice people that seem to post only there. They are suffering because a foolish person is driving good collectors away.


----------



## epgorge (May 3, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: Gunsmoke47
> 
> You know Chris, I used to jump around from forum to forum on these bottle sites but I finally realized the best place to be is right here. imho. I've visited the forum of which you speak a few times but again, in my opinion, it doesn't match up to this place. Don't let them banning you get you down, everybody here knows what kind of guy you are, and what a great asset you are to this hobby. I for one always enjoy your posts. Keep um coming!


 
 DOUBLE DITTO


----------



## epgorge (May 3, 2007)

s





> Who needs 'em? The real "Treasure" is right here! [/quote
> 
> Sorry lobe, I thought he was talking about me.
> Ep


----------



## Flaschenjager (May 3, 2007)

Chris - Very bizarre! I read pretty much all of it when it happened. I'm not sure how to go about it, but I really wanted to help out in some way. I really wanted to and still might, say something. Although I stop in there at least twice daily, I really don't need to. 

 The Depot is one of the many bottle forums that is a 'friends or buddies' site. Meaning, there's a few that use it, a few that run it, some straglers, and some lurkers. If you don't fit in (their buddy - kiss kiss smack smack), you're out or your posts and replies, ignored. No big deal. 

 Still thinking about what to do or not to do.    

 Look at my profile over there. I have a link to my treasure page on it. Half of that page is stuff that I will or have sold. Whoops - It's in my signy below [] [] []


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 4, 2007)

> squote:
> 
> Who needs 'em? The real "Treasure" is right here! [/quote
> 
> ...


 
 i think its obvious who he was REALLY talking about....ME!


----------



## Jim (May 4, 2007)

This is truly ridiculous. I have browsed that site from time to time, and won't be going back. I'm glad I never actually signed up. If Larry keeps kicking out respectable and very knowledgeable collectors like you for BS reasons (non-reasons), he won't be very busy as "owner and moderator" because no serious collectors will have any time for it.

 (Expletive deleted) the "Treasure Depot"!! ~Jim


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 6, 2007)

DUH, what's Treasure Depot? Did I miss somethin'? Evidently NOT.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 6, 2007)

Look at the positive side, the more good bottle collectors they allienate, the more that will come here and post. There are still a couple people that post there who I really respect. Hopefully they will realize what's going on there.


----------

